
YouTube App Coming to Fire TV; Prime Video App Coming to Chromecast, Android TV - jmsflknr
https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-details/amazon-and-google-announce-official-youtube-apps-launch-fire-tv
======
electriclove
This is great news! Hope it leads to more openness and less walled gardens.

